# red headed step child



## m3t4lhead88 (Apr 9, 2010)

i just bought an 87 300zx and i feel like i have purchased the red headed step child of all z31's....finding parts doesnt seem as hard as just getting to know my car...i love Z's from 280 to 350 but i have never owned one till now and it seems like im in trouble now...im no mechanic ...so i definately need some advise on for my whip...namely what should i look for as far as rear brakes go... and what should i expect from my n/a motor as far as power goes(stock...real stock...for now...):givebeer:


----------

